# Car break ins and theft at Corn Creek



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

Now that WRS isn't operating, those guys need a new source of income.


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

exactly, anybody who knows the routine could hit a couple cars taking the cash out of the where ever its left in side the vehicle it


tBatt said:


> Now that WRS isn't operating, those guys need a new source of income.


would be quick and easy. On the Green River at Sand Wash there is a solution for all shuttles> The shuttle companies have installed a large steel pipe with a lock that only the shuttle companies have access to and you are instructed to tag your keys and drop the keys into the slot in the pipe. Then the shuttle company can retrieve the keys and have access to the vehicle in the parking lot. Maybe this could be done at Corn Creek also.


----------



## UseTheSpinMove (Nov 16, 2016)

I really hope this isn't the start of some trend towards having to worry about our rigs. We've had it pretty easy for so long. So much trust.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

In the old days, the rangers at Boundary (and maybe Corn Creek?) would keep the envelopes with shuttle fees and keys. 
I'm sure it was an added hassle for them, but a small price to pay for a bit of security.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I guess I don't have enough of a criminal mindset and\or am too chickenshit to pull off something like that-especially at the dead end of a long, gravel road, knowing that the owners of the rigs may well be camping right there.

A few "mysterious disappearances" of some of these assbags would likely send an appropriate message.


----------



## idahogiants (Aug 19, 2020)

> especially at the dead end of a long, gravel road, knowing that the owners of the rigs may well be camping right there.


Considering the traffic affected by the fire it would make sense that it's been a bit easier to grab and go, especially when the pilot car was running. 

Rivh20 hit it on the head - a lockable drop box, tube or locker may be required in the near future because this isn't something the rangers or sheriffs are going to sort out and it likely won't go away.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Priority mail flat rate box is a great way to get your keys to the shuttle company quickly.


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

UseTheSpinMove said:


> I really hope this isn't the start of some trend towards having to worry about our rigs. We've had it pretty easy for so long. So much trust.


I hope so too, but with trends in property crime and the general social decline we seem to be experiencing, it looks like we’re gong to have to get creative.

I like the way many of the Grand Canyon outfitters/shuttles do it. They meet you either at the put-in or you meet them in Flagstaff, they take care of the first half of your shuttle on the first day. Then your cars sit in a secure lot for the duration of the trip and they take your vehicles to the take-out on your exit day or they pick you up and take you back to Flag.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

tBatt said:


> Now that WRS isn't operating, those guys need a new source of income.


I’d put a $100 on that being true.


----------



## idahogiants (Aug 19, 2020)

griz said:


> I’d put a $100 on that being true.


Crack is a helluva drug.


----------



## melmorr (Feb 8, 2008)

rivh2o said:


> exactly, anybody who knows the routine could hit a couple cars taking the cash out of the where ever its left in side the vehicle it
> 
> 
> would be quick and easy. On the Green River at Sand Wash there is a solution for all shuttles> The shuttle companies have installed a large steel pipe with a lock that only the shuttle companies have access to and you are instructed to tag your keys and drop the keys into the slot in the pipe. Then the shuttle company can retrieve the keys and have access to the vehicle in the parking lot. Maybe this could be done at Corn Creek also.


Only River Runners' Transport has a key drop box at Sand Wash. The other companies do not and they make alternate arrangements for the keys. There is also a key drop at Lodore and Deer Lodge. The drop works great as long as the customer follows procedures. It took us several years for the Park Service and BLM to allow the key drops.


----------



## Contor (Sep 10, 2018)

idahogiants said:


> Received an emergency call today from Pat at Central Idaho River Shuttles that vehicles are being looted at Corn Creek. I suspect it's likely due to the ease with which proximity key FOBS are allowing entry or maybe thieves opening fuel doors and what not to locate keys. Hard to say other than it sucks big time. We made alternative plans with him to get him the key so as not to leave it on the vehicle and insure doors stay locked.
> 
> I don't have much more information on the how and the who but be advised your soon to be shuttled vehicle could be burgled.


Perfect location for a bust, just need willing law enforcement with a very small amount of creativity. Wouldn't. take long.


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

Contor said:


> Perfect location for a bust, just need willing law enforcement with a very small amount of creativity. Wouldn't. take long.


They just nailed a guy in Swan Valley hitting cars at boat launches. Strangely meth was involved.


----------



## nmjohn (Jul 22, 2004)

Not at all that surprising after all the issues that have occurred this year with Wild River Shuttles!


----------



## Count Me In (Jul 13, 2021)

So is there a cheap wireless camera that we can use inside a parked vehicle to help catch a break in or theft? Maybe mount on underside of trailers? IDK, but I am willing to spend some money to possibly catch thieves...


----------



## gitdown (Jul 6, 2011)

Hidden Trail game cameras placed somewhere they could pickup vehicles coming and going. And also placed where cars are parked might help if this continues in the future. Just hope they don't start smashing widows to break in. River etiquette doesn't apply to drug addicts and thiefs.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Poison darts.
Pungi stick.
Outright torture.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Count Me In said:


> So is there a cheap wireless camera that we can use inside a parked vehicle to help catch a break in or theft? Maybe mount on underside of trailers? IDK, but I am willing to spend some money to possibly catch thieves...


You can get dash cams with cameras on both sides (I believe) that are for security and will activate whenever the vehicle is disturbed.


----------

